# Hourly Rate for Pick Up



## Sartorikid (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a small 5000 sq ft lot to do. What is the average hourly rate being charged with a 81/2' plow in the NH area?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

150. Only you know what you need per hour.


----------



## Sartorikid (Aug 28, 2012)

Would you normally charge a minimum of one hour?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You need to figure insurance, employees, wear and tare, gas, what you wanna make, and additional charges (PITA factor, do you need to stake it, can the snow only be put in one spot, is there 24/7 traffic, how much you wanna give me for telling you all of this  )


----------



## Sartorikid (Aug 28, 2012)

I am aware of all this. It has been roughly 20 or more years since I last did commercial plowing and was just wondering what the average hourly rate is.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sartorikid;1486619 said:


> I am aware of all this. It has been roughly 20 or more years since I last did commercial plowing and was just wondering what the average hourly rate is.


Well if you plowed before you must understand what to charge is based off of YOUR costs and YOUR profit margins (not what the average is).... That said your profit margins will probably be smaller then it was 20 years ago.... yes I said smaller.....


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

So if the average for your area is $10 below what you need to make per hour are you going to only charge the average and lose money?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

About 50 bucks to plow it. Do you plan on bring a lunch there, won't take long.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Are you asking for the hourly to charge them? or the average hourly rate to charge/expect as a sub?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

No one ever wants to give a straight answer, except for gv


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm with Grandview. $50 for 15 minutes, move on. Gotta have a minimum. Hourly...I like to quote $125/hr w/ a blizzard 8611. End up more like $150/hr production. There I said it. The almighty secretive pricing strategy is out of the bag. Now we're all going under.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wilnip;1486698 said:


> No one ever wants to give a straight answer, except for gv


Theres not a "one size fits all" in our biz



Raymond S.;1486805 said:


> I'm with Grandview. $50 for 15 minutes, move on. Gotta have a minimum. Hourly...I like to quote $125/hr w/ a blizzard 8611. End up more like $150/hr production. There I said it. The almighty secretive pricing strategy is out of the bag. Now we're all going under.


What if this account is 30 minutes from his nearest account?... 30 minutes too, 30 minutes back and 15 minutes to do the lot....1:15 minutes for $50? Im sure you get my point payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mick76;1486807 said:


> Theres not a "one size fits all" in our biz
> 
> What if this account is 30 minutes from his nearest account?... 30 minutes too, 30 minutes back and 15 minutes to do the lot....1:15 minutes for $50? Im sure you get my point payup


Don't take it then,You should not be more then 5 minutes between jobs.That is where you lose money and would you tell someone your charging an hour of labor to get to, and to the next account? Anything under an hour should be billed per plow or seasonal.


----------

